# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  The Renovator Better Grip worth it?

## wozzzzza

looking at The Renovator Better Grip, are they any good?? probably not?? seeing most of their other stuff is garbage.
is it worth getting or not?

----------


## DavoSyd

When was the last time you stripped a nut? 
Yeah, thought so - when you were 12yo...  
Adults with proper tool sets do not need a gimic to do successfull work, patience and the correct tool for each job is the key to enjoying the pastime of DIY... 
(and if you really need to get out of a tight jam, you can get this style of tool from eBay for a pittance...)

----------


## Marc

Funny you say that, was watching my favourite youtube channel Dangar Island, fixing an outboard and pulling the gearbox with some rounded off nuts. He had an expensive set of sockets with a more aggressive groove in them for that purpose. The "renovator" is the made in china cheaper version. if you work with abused, old machinery that the farmer took to with a shifter, you may have a use for it. otherwise (?) They surely look nifty

----------


## chrisp

> Funny you say that, was watching my favourite youtube channel Dangar Island, fixing an outboard and pulling the gearbox with some rounded off nuts. He had an expensive set of sockets with a more aggressive groove in them for that purpose.

  Anything like these ones? https://www.kincrome.com.au/lok-on

----------


## Marc

Not really, look more like a cutting tool than a socket. Has two sharp edges at each of the 6  corners.

----------


## Marc

7 Pc Deep Socket Set - 3/8" Drive, Metric - Acme World Wide Products - New Jersey

----------


## wozzzzza

cool i wont get it, thought they would be crap, wife wanted to get it for my birthday and i said na, but would look into it, i havent really needed anything like that before, i normally use stilsons or vice grips that work fine to date for anything i cant undo easily.

----------


## DavoSyd

I've told my wife to tell her family to NEVER buy any presents for me from TV... 
So I have to deal with bunnings vouchers instead!!

----------


## havabeer

Yep, 99% of the stuff with "as seen on television" stamped on them are complete turds.

----------


## Handyjack

You could be well disappointed. Despite the hype of the sales pitch, just think of how many nut/bolt heads are in a corner that the better grip will not be able to reach. If you need to change a wheel on a car, particularly if it is an alloy rim again the better grip will be useless, you will need the correct socket.
I have been caught once on this sort of one tool does all and then found it useless in the real world. Better spending the money on the right tool the first time.

----------


## Marc

I have a 19mm spanner in my toolbox that has some weird notches and is supposed to work for other sizes as well. i don't know how it found it's way there, but the times I wanted to use it I couldn't do much with it. i use the ring sidee of it but the open end ? No idea. 
Most of the one does all is for tourists and not worth your time.

----------


## phild01

> I have a 19mm spanner in my toolbox that has some weird notches and is supposed to work for other sizes as well.

  Metrinch - always wanted to try them.

----------


## r3nov8or

> cool i wont get it, thought they would be crap, wife wanted to get it for my birthday and i said na, but would look into it, i havent really needed anything like that before, i normally use stilsons or vice grips that work fine to date for anything i cant undo easily.

  Your wife is, like mine, suffering from "I never know what to buy you because you just go and buy anything you need" syndrome.  :Smilie:

----------


## havabeer

I often think if these products are always so good, why dont all the tradesmen and mechanics have them? 
Its the same with the renevator roller that you fill with paint, how many painters do you see with them or talk about them? Any tool that would make their lives quicker and easy would be in mass use. It's why alot of them are moving towards the airless sprayers, because its quicker.

----------


## Marc

Same with the little pad with rollers, to cut the paint against the cornice. Works for the first 3 meters and then you get pain on the wheels and smeer the cornice. 
As useful as an ashtray on a motorbike.

----------

